# Is a Flame Angel ok for 29 gallon Oceanic Biocube?



## godbeyr (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello, this is my first post and would like to know if it would be ok to put a Flame Angel in my tank (29g Oceanic Biocube). I have gone to a few of my LFS and have had conflicting advice. This is my first SW tank and currently just have LR, LS, and a few hitchhiker crabs and a snail. I am trying to decide which fish I am going to put in it. I would really like to get a Flame Angel but want to make sure it is ok to do so. So far I am definitely going to get a couple of the False Perculas, per my kid's request. Also considering some type of Goby, and a Six Line Wrasse. If you have any suggestions for other fish that would go well with the clowns, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Ksologist (Jan 16, 2009)

I would definitely wait out on the angel and go for a hardier fish, like the goby first. See how that does for a while and than add some more. How long has your tank been set up? It seems that if you are going to have 2 Percs, a Goby, and a Wrasse the tank may become overcrowded. Go one at a time.


----------



## reefdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

the 29 will not handle a flame angel , six line some gobies and 2 percs. as matter a fact I would tell ya this, go with Fire fish 2 of them 2 Cardinals 2 percs and that would be about it. you may be able to squeeze in another cardinal or 2 but that really pushing it in my opinion. You want to give your fish the best quality life you can and stuffing larger fish in will hurt that quality.


----------



## godbeyr (Jan 14, 2009)

I appreciate the advice. Sounding like angel not a good idea. In regards to how long my tank has been set up, only a week. Just trying to figure out what kind of fish will be ok when tank is mature.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Reefdaddy and Ksologist are right on the money. You have around 10-12 more weeks to plan. Read up here in the forum; you'll find a wealth of info. Good luck.


----------

